# Applications pour la randonnée en montagne ?



## Deleted member 1120647 (22 Mars 2016)

Salut,

avec ma compagne nous faisons régulièrement des rando en moyenne montagne autour de Grenoble (et il y a de quoi faire !!).

J'utilise Runastic pour la durée, le dénivelé mais c'est limité comme info. Je cherche une appli qui puisse me servir de topo-guide pour des rando, notamment dans des zones où il n'y a pas de couverture réseau GSM mais seulement le GPS.

Est-ce que ça existe,et si oui laquelle prendre ?

Merci par avance, a+


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (2 Avril 2016)

Personne ? J'ai téléchargé Mhikes, mais pas encore eu l'occasion de l'essayer ...


----------



## okeeb (2 Avril 2016)

Viewranger


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Avril 2016)

Salut

As-tu regardé TwoNav.
Il ont une bonne réputation sur les GPS loisir.

@+


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (2 Avril 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Viewranger



Merki, je vais essayer aussi !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Viewranger


Je connais pas 

ses avantages?


----------



## okeeb (2 Avril 2016)

Et bien il peut utiliser de nombreux types de cartes, permet de créer à la volée directement sur le smartphone des tracés ou bien d'en importer, peut utiliser les capteurs de certains smartphones, comme les barométriques ou thermiques, il est rapide au lancement.


----------



## okeeb (5 Avril 2016)

Et il est accessoirement compatible avec l'_Apple Watch_ et les montres sous _Android Wear_.


----------



## IPhone7 user (24 Octobre 2020)

Il y a plusieurs applications.

IGN Rando...c’est relativement basique. Vous avez les cartes IGN pour 17€ par an je crois.
iPhigenie
VisoRando qui est sympa pour trouver des randonnées partagés par des randonneurs comme vous et moi..carte IGN pour env 15/20€ par an.  Très sympa.

perso j’utilise ViewRanger. C’est un peu moins intuitif...plus riche et j’aime moins la recherche des itinéraires partagées. 
mais c’est top...et vous avez la possibilité de voir votre randonnée en 3D...TOP pour les rando en montagne.
je crois que l’appli fusionne avec Outdooractive


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2020)

iPhigenie c’est super comme application


----------

